# tropheus moori



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

I just went to this Chinese buffet place and it has this 300 gallon fish tank with a whole bunch of moori. I thought the fish look really great, so I went to the fish store and ask for one. The price for one is $25. It is one of them black moori with a yellow stripe across it back. I was wondering is $25 dollar for each is expensive?


----------



## mk_ultra (Feb 26, 2005)

There are more questions to ask. 
These fish need to be in a large tank. At least 4' long and 75 gallons for a small group.
I imagine you could just have one, but that is not in the best interest of the fish. it needs top be kept in large groups. At least 8 IMO.
What locale is it from? That is really what drives the cost. As well as the breeding stock (ie F0, F1) and size.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

They generally range from $60-$120 in my area, depending on the collection point and how many generations removed from the wild. And I second the info given by mk_ultra. :wink:


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

wow 60-120 for one, im from texas. Look like its a bargain, I'm going get me two.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank are you going to put them in? They really should be in bigger groups than that. One male with six or seven females would be nice.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

Well I have a 55 and 125. Im thinking of putting them in 125 but they might get overcrowded with the frontosa that im having. The frontasa is kind of big about 5 inch, could they kill these other fishes?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

A 125g tank would be great, but IMO _Tropheus sp._ do best in a species tank (no frontosa). Also, _Tropheus_ are herbivorous, and the higher protein diet required by the frontosa could cause them to get bloat.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Chinese food and (a moori) 

They are trying to make chinese food the food of love. Isn't amorie suppose to be associated with french food. :lol:


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

man these fish have some strict requirements on keeping them, maybe i just try some other fish like an oscar.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Oscars can be strict too, theres only certain fish you can keep with them and its recommended not to keep anything with them, plus they are messy and need a lot of space.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

fish_doc @ Thu Mar 03 said:


> Chinese food and (a moori)
> 
> They are trying to make chinese food the food of love. Isn't amorie suppose to be associated with french food. :lol:


LOL! :lol:


----------

